# how many cups a day



## keriiksen (Apr 8, 2008)

how many cups a day do you feed your pup and how old is he or she


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

As much as it takes to keep the pup at the correct weight.

I know 2 people that have littermate brothers. One feeds 3/4 cup 3 times a day. The other feeds 1 1/2 cups 2 times a day. The pups just turned 3 months old. It also REALLY depends on WHAT you feed. With some kibble, you have to feed twice as much to get the same result as another brand.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Link is 4 3/4 months and eats about 1 1/2 cups in the morning and 2 at night of Acana (Alberta, Canada made) large breed puppy kibble. He weighs 50.8 lbs


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

we brought our boy home at 9 weeks old. we gave him a cup and a 1/2 in the AM and a cup and a 1/2 in the PM. there's always a treat in between meals. around 4 months we started giving him two cups in the AM and two cups in the PM. he's 11 months old now and he weighs 87.5 lbs. and he's not fat. i think he's a little lean in the hind quarters. my GF thinks he's just right.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

My pups are all 1 c kibble and 1/3 can wet (just a bit for the taste) Twice daily...... Sometimes they aren't hungry for one meal and they leave it...... 
Other times they look for a bit more- when that happens I give them a bit of extra kibble ........


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Ivy eats 2 cups of food twice a day and she weighs about 75 lbs. She also gets treats and things in between.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i always feed 3 times a day until they are around 6 months old. usually about 1 1/4 or 1 1/2 cups three times a day all depending on the activity level, gender, size, etc. after 6 months i do two feedings a day about 1 1/2 cups, again it all depends on the size, activity level, etc.
i see some feeding 5-6 cups a day to pups. alot of poop to clean up.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

I feed Avoderm and Suesse gets 3 cups a day, 1 1/2 in the morning and 1 1/2 in the evening and she is almost 11 months old.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

about a month ago my boy (10 months old) decided he didn't like his food. we switched, he ate it with vigor for a few days maybe a week and decided, "go and buy me something else i'm not eating this either". so i had to ask the pros. well they said nothing but water for 3 days no snacks, treats ect. and no food. it bothered me to do this but i did. eats like a champ now. i hope he doesn't stop eating again.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Mandi eats about 1.5 cups in the morning (with gravy on it as the puppy canned food was upsetting her stomach) and about 1 - 1.5 cups in the evening (also with gravy). I try to use some of her food as treats when doing training, too, so that adds a little more as I try to do 3 or 4 5-10 minute sessions everyday. I am finding that at the beginning of the week she is more hungry than she is at the end of the week for some reason. I think she is a little on the thin side, but if she eats her food and wants more, I give it to her, and the vet said she is a good weight (at 13 weeks she was 26 lbs and she is just now 14 weeks so I will weigh her Saturday at puppy class) and that she will start to fill out after she is about a year or so.


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Juli is 4 1/2 months old and she eats Royal Canin Large Puppy breed kibble, 2 1/2 cups twice a day. I weighed her last night and she was 42 lbs.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

2 cups in the morning and 2 1/2 cups in the afternoon of eagle pack LB puppy mixed 50-50 with eagle pack young adult. he is also 6 months old and weighs 60lbs


----------

